# When does 'The Wire' start getting good?



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

The wife and I have watched the first five episodes of season one and so far its kinda boring. When does this thing hit its stride?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The first few minutes of Episode 1.

So I guess YOU'RE boring! 

Seriously, though, it's a show that demands an awful lot of the viewer, and that aspect only gets more intense as it progresses. It throws you in the deep end, then pushes you out to sea. And a lot of people just aren't looking for that.


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

Episode 2 or 3 of Season 3 is when it really hits its stride. Thats when everything starts to tie in and you can see the big picture.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

If you're not hooked after Episode 10 of the first season ("The Cost"), you won't be.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

IMO, if you're not hooked by the fifth episode, you probably won't get hooked.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I watched thru S02E03..could not get into it.
Perhaps some tv is better watched week to week.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> IMO, if you're not hooked by the fifth episode, you probably won't get hooked.


This is what Iwas going to say. Actually, by episode three, you should know if this is your cup of tea or not. I wish this show was either still on or that I hadn't seen it yet so I could do it all over again.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Sparty99 said:


> If you're not hooked after Episode 10 of the first season ("The Cost"), you won't be.


ya, i would say half way thru season 1 you should be engrossed. it is a slow show with lots of characters and plots to absorb, but the payoff is oh so worth it.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I think the Wire has a couple of episodes at the start of each season that are "slow" because they are building up to great payoffs. The end of each season is where the payoffs are. Season 2 and 3 are probably the best IMO. I'm finishing up the final season right now.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

The Wire is not like normal television where each episode is judged on it's own. It truly is like a novel-where by the end of the book everything comes together and leaves you realing. Stick with the show-it is slow but the payoff is fantastic. Not every show has to be like 24 and have arbitrary gun fights and car chases in every episode. The Wire demands perfect attention from you and treats it's audience with respect to pick up on all it's subtleties. By the time you finish Season 4, television will be ruined for you-because Season 4 will rip your heart out, and light it on fire. That I guarantee.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

What Spike said, but also it throws you in the deep end. The Wire isn't like a lot of shows or movies where basically the universe begins when the movie begins; stuff is going on at the start that's been going on for a while, and it takes a while to figure it all out. You have to just go with the flow, and trust that it all will make sense (if you pay enough attention, that is).

And Season 2 might also throw you...there's a central storyline there concerning the docks that seems to come out of nowhere and go right back there. It's only in Season 5 that it becomes clear how tightly the docks material ties in with the rest of the show.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

Ditto.

I personally think it was the best drama series on television...ever. It pretty much kept up the energy throughout all five seasons. I was hooked by the second or third episode. As another poster mentioned, it takes a degree of effort by the viewer, especially in the beginning.

If you haven't given up yet (and I recommend you don't), here are a couple of pointers:

1. I don't see it on the HBO schedule, so you must be watching it on DVD. Good. Turn on the closed captioning. The urban slang can be inpenetrable at first. Subtitles are enormously helpful.

2. Review the HBO synopsis after you watch the episode. The plots are dense, many, and intricate. This will help to keep your head straight. Also, they throw lots and lots of characters at you at one time. Just figuring out who is who is daunting at first.

If this sounds like a lot of work, it really isn't. It'll help you to get hooked, though--you won't regret it. You'll be introduced to some characters that you will recall fondly for years.



cheesesteak said:


> IMO, if you're not hooked by the fifth episode, you probably won't get hooked.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I loved, loved, loved this show from the very start. I have the entire series on DVD and can't wait to watch it again.

It is VERY character intensive - if you are looking for fast moving action, it is not for you. But the writing is phenomenal, the stories are engrossing, and the acting is superb.

Really great TV!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> ...the writing is phenomenal...


And there's even one scene where the writing is [email protected]%ing phenomenal! Or at least phenomenally [email protected]%ed.* 

*You will need to edit the URL to make it work. I think you can figure out what edit needs to be made. And if you can't type the word, you probably shouldn't watch the scene anyway.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

pex said:


> You'll be introduced to some characters that you will recall fondly for years.


Just the other day, while in a work meeting, I heard someone say the name Clay Davis (not THE Clay Davis) and all I could think was awww sheeeeiiit.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

All right, I'll give it til episode 10 and then cut and run if I'm still not thrilled. Part of the problem I think is I just finished season 2 of Damages and that was simply the best show on television this season IMHO.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And there's even one scene where the writing is [email protected]%ing phenomenal! Or at least phenomenally [email protected]%ed.*


That was f'n hilarious! Man, I miss that show!


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> This is what Iwas going to say. Actually, by episode three, you should know if this is your cup of tea or not. I wish this show was either still on or that I hadn't seen it yet so I could do it all over again.


We just finished a very leisurely second viewing of The Wire, and I think in some ways the show is better the second time around.
Instead of being thrown into the deep end as Rob alluded, you hit the ground running and have time to pay more...or at least different attention to many of the characters.

I think Season One may be the very best single season of TV ever broadcast. I don't know if renewal was in doubt when it was being written, but it has a wonderful flow and a very satisfying conclusion - it could easily stand on its own as a great mini-series.

Anyway, if you have nothing to watch during the slow summer months I'd encourage you to give it a try. Since you know the story so well there won't be any pressing need to burn through the episodes, though, if you're like us, sometimes you will anyway


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> All right, I'll give it til episode 10 and then cut and run if I'm still not thrilled. Part of the problem I think is I just finished season 2 of Damages and that was simply the best show on television this season IMHO.


Uh oh. I liked Damages but didn't find it's million and one plot twists believable at all. The Wire is about as real life as you can get.

Nobody wants to do homework, but this guy writes an excellent tv column. He has insightful episode recaps for The Wire's first season here. The season begins at the bottom of the page:
http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/search/label/The Wire season 1 (Newbies)


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Uh oh. I liked Damages but didn't find it's million and one plot twists believable at all. The Wire is about as real life as you can get.


I just wasn't a fan of Damages. After about 3 episodes of the second season I felt like I was watching the show because I was supposed to and not because I was actually enjoying the show, so I gave up.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Crrink said:


> I think Season One [of The Wire] may be the very best single season of TV ever broadcast.


Completely agreed. I just said exactly this a couple weeks ago to a co-worker who had just rented the first season DVDs.



Sparty99 said:


> I just wasn't a fan of Damages. After about 3 episodes of the second season I felt like I was watching the show because I was supposed to and not because I was actually enjoying the show, so I gave up.


Completely agreed. I kinda felt the same way toward the end of the _first_ season, in fact.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sparty99 said:


> I just wasn't a fan of Damages. After about 3 episodes of the second season I felt like I was watching the show because I was supposed to and not because I was actually enjoying the show, so I gave up.


I think Damages is fine, and I can see the comparisons with The Wire...Damages is kind of like Wire-Lite, or What Would Happen If The Wire Were A Soap Opera.

THe same basic kind of show, but not in the same league.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think Damages is fine, and I can see the comparisons with The Wire...Damages is kind of like Wire-Lite, or What Would Happen If The Wire Were A Soap Opera.
> 
> THe same basic kind of show, but not in the same league.


That's very strange...I felt absolutely no connection between Damages and The Wire. Based on the worlds in which they're operating and the storytelling nature of it they strike me as polar opposites.

If we're looking to compare shows, The Shield comes much closer to The Wire, but The Shield had much more action whereas The Wire was more of a slow burn.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

Okay, now you've got me going. One of my sacred purposes in life is to proselytize for The Wire. And I am one of those strange types who bought their TiVo because they _hate_ television.

But I realize that 80 messages in 8 years doesn't give me much street cred. So don't listen to me, read the review from an LA cop in the National Review. Don't trust the politics of the National Review? Then wander over to those brie and chablis sipping effete elites over at NPR. Still not convinced? Well even those understated dry Brits embrace hyperbole and call it the "greatest ever television drama."

Don't trust anonymous message board evangelicals? Fine. Trust the scientific method and the weighted reviews over at metacritic.com, who gave Season Four a metascore of 98. This was the highest score awarded to a television show, _ever_.

That said, not everyone cares for the show. My experience is that you're more inclined to become a rabid fan if 1) you're a guy, 2) you're over a certain age, 3) are at least somewhat cerebral, and 4) can gin up a burning curiosity for human experiences that lie outside your own. Now go rent Season One.

Phew.



cheesesteak said:


> Nobody wants to do homework, but this guy writes an excellent tv column. He has insightful episode recaps for The Wire's first season here. The season begins at the bottom of the page:
> http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/search/label/The Wire season 1 (Newbies)


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> That's very strange...I felt absolutely no connection between Damages and The Wire. Based on the worlds in which they're operating and the storytelling nature of it they strike me as polar opposites.


Yeah, I see virtually no similarities between The Wire and Damages, either.

I found Damages mildly entertaining but mostly implausible, whereas everything about The Wire seemed absolutely authentic to me.


----------



## Mispelld (May 6, 2009)

pex said:


> Okay, now you've got me going. One of my sacred purposes in life is to proselytize for The Wire. And I am one of those strange types who bought their TiVo because they _hate_ television.
> 
> But I realize that 80 messages in 8 years doesn't give me much street cred. So don't listen to me, read the review from an LA cop in the National Review. Don't trust the politics of the National Review? Then wander over to those brie and chablis sipping effete elites over at NPR. Still not convinced? Well even those understated dry Brits embrace hyperbole and call it the "greatest ever television drama."
> 
> ...


This post gave you mucho street cred with me. But I have only 10 posts so what do I know? 

I love _The Wire_ and am proud to say that I watched it pretty much live for the run of the show. Was hooked from the get go and have seen many episodes over 5 times. Haven't watched any since the finale but will be watching the entire thing again over the Thanksgiving holidays and know I will enjoy every minute of it.

I miss it terribly and there isn't anything on TV currently that is salve for the wound.

Added: 10 posts!! Now I can see links in signatures!!! Whooopeeee!


----------



## pilotdru (Jul 14, 2009)

If you have the DVD's watch the first few episodes with the commentary on it is really interesting.

Also some of the later seasons have the character maps so you can see who is related to who. Make it easier to understand when they are talking about people.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

It's funny, I have the first 4 seasons on DVD (something like that)

I want to get the last few, THEN START WATCHING.

I haven't seen a single episode yet, but want to get them all and watch it.

I figure there is no way I won't love this show w/ all the reviews I have read and such.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Season 6.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

The Wire connection to Damages (second season) for me was the amount of actors that were on both shows.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm with those who say if you're not hooked, you won't be.

I've been passing around the DVD box set to coworkers the last month. Most have been hooked completely (one or two saying they've stayed up till 3am watching just one more episode). 

One coworker loves them but her husband who also works with us, just didn't enjoy the first couple of episodes and so didn't continue. That's fine. Just because The Wire is some of the best television yet made, doesn't mean everyone has to watch it.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I watched the first DVD from Netflix, not sure how many episodes were on it, but that was enough. I was bored and didn't give a damn about any of the characters. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

People should give the original poster some slack. While I enjoyed the part of the Wire I watched (I think it was probably just the first season, way back when I had HBO), I haven't managed to put the rest at the top of my netflix queue.

There are some things people like, and some things they don't. Somehow I really enjoyed NYPD Blue even though even *I* realized that every episode was essentially the same. But I couldn't get into Law & Order.. it was intriguing *enough* that if I ever run out of DVDs (yeah right), I could give it another try..

But people just don't like some shows/movies/books/etc. There might even be a person somewhere that doesn't like Star Trek! (GASP!)


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

My wife and I just finished watching all 5 seasons of The Wire (we don't have HBO so had to watch the DVDs via Netflix). You have to keep in mind that it's as much a character drama as a police show, so if you're not into character studies then you won't find so much of it very appealing.

Personally, I think it was brilliant - it was so good it didn't need to be flashy or have any unreal situations. It's the antitheses of a show like 24, which I find boring because it's so unbelievable.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

mattack said:


> People should give the original poster some slack. While I enjoyed the part of the Wire I watched (I think it was probably just the first season, way back when I had HBO), I haven't managed to put the rest at the top of my netflix queue. (GASP!)


I don't think people were giving the OP a hard time. The consensus is that if you aren't hooked by the fifth episode, you probably won't ever be.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Dawghows said:


> whereas everything about The Wire seemed absolutely authentic to me.


Which is why I seem to find it somewhat boring so far. I had the same problem with Generation Kill. Just too realistic...

and mundane.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

jilter said:


> I watched thru S02E03..could not get into it.
> Perhaps some tv is better watched week to week.


Perhaps, but not The Wire. The show doesn't lead you around by the nose. I found that this can make it difficult to wait a week between episodes, because I might forget a seemingly minor plot point or character note that ends up being crucial. The Wire, I think, is perfect for watching season by season on DVD or Tivo.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> Which is why I seem to find it somewhat boring so far. I had the same problem with Generation Kill. Just too realistic...
> 
> and mundane.


Mundane? Geez, you must have led a hell of a life...


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

anom said:


> Mundane? Geez, you must have led a hell of a life...


Not really, I just find most television based on real life is much more subdued than fictional stuff that is way more exciting. To each his own I guess.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

bengalfreak, I watched Season 1 and liked it alot. Then I lost interest in the beginning of Season 2 and went on hiatus. Thank God I returned to the fold in time for Season 4, which is one of the best seasons in the history of TV. The final season, Season 5, was also great! Went back and watched Season 3 and loved it. 

Now I just have Season 2 left to watch. I learned to appreciate the near "reading a book-like" experience of The Wire. It is active (not passive) TV viewing. You have to pay attention. And things happen at a book-like pace. This is not normal TV. Not a lot of self-contained episodes. 

If you find that you can't take the pacing, I suggest another great cop show, The Shield. It might be a better fit for your tastes. It is gritty and "real" like The Wire, but there's more traditional "action" in it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I loved them both for a couple of seasons, but I finally had to give up watching "The Wire" and "The Shield". I couldn't handle the cruelty and "darkness" of it all. Probably too "real" for me. I prefer to bury my head in the sand when it comes to people setting other people on fire and such. I know it happens, but I just don't want to see it.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Whoa, just finished episode 11 and gotta say I'm all in. Finally something happens. And The Shield was the greatest cop show of all time, never missed an episode.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I loved them both for a couple of seasons, but I finally had to give up watching "The Wire" and "The Shield". I couldn't handle the cruelty and "darkness" of it all. Probably too "real" for me. I prefer to bury my head in the sand when it comes to people setting other people on fire and such. I know it happens, but I just don't want to see it.


If you are sensitive to extreme violence you were wise to stop watching BOTH shows. There is a scene in season 4 of The Wire that would have haunted you forever...


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> Whoa, just finished episode 11 and gotta say I'm all in. Finally something happens. And The Shield was the greatest cop show of all time, never missed an episode.


Glad you are in! You wont regret it at the end of Season 5. Be forewarned however that the beginning of Season 2 might be a bit slow too... 

As I mentioned, I am getting ready to view season 2. I have watched all of the others... Season 4 was my favorite.

As for the Shield, as with all great shows, there were ups and downs. BUT no one can deny that Season 1 and Season 7 were masterpieces!  I liked all of the ones in between too, but the first and last really stand out.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

I bought the whole "Wire" set when it was on Amazon for $80. Never saw an episode, but have been constantly hearing how good it is from, well, everywhere. Still haven't sat down to watch it yet.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

tewcewl said:


> Still haven't sat down to watch it yet.


Pick a rainy weekend and run season 1 over a couple days. As so many others have noted, pay attention to everything as there are a ton of subtle connections being built up that will grow through the seasons.

This thread caused me to start rewatching the whole series and I'm glad it did!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I bailed the first time too.

Then after a lot of badgering from other devotees, I gave it a second chance. It will pay off great dividends if you're patient and get into the rhythm of it. Season 2 is a big improvement over season 1.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

_I wrote this after watching the entire series on DVD over the course of several weeks. I wrote it specifically for those who declare it the greatest TV drama of all time. It's long, but I think it's dead on...._

THE WIRE....My final analysis.

The Wire is a sprawling and ambitious show.perhaps the most ambitious show of all time. But is it the greatest?

The volume of subject matter and characters coalesced into a compelling storyline is remarkable. And the actors that portray these characters and the writers are working on a very high level.

The show is committed to portraying a truly gritty and realistic vision of a modern city. And it succeeds on this level for the most part. It rarely compromises that vision for classic protagonist/antagonist narrative or even for satisfying the viewer. For this reason it takes great patience on the part of the audience who must not only accept this premise, but be prepared to be hit over the head with the reality. It is because of this commitment that in the rare moment the show diverges into pandering, stretching the truth or a conveniently placed coincidence in the script, it stands out like a lily white Silicon Valley techie in the towers.

It also rarely gets preachy, which is one of the pitfalls of a show like this. Once again, when it does, the seasoned viewer cant miss itbut he will forgive it.

Basically we come to expect a lot from the show as we become more and more immersed in its world and buy into what theyre selling.

So is it the greatest show of all time?

For me, any show works on its own turf. The creators set up the playing field for themselves and for us, they make the rules, and then they play the game. Ironically its not always easy to win when it comes to storytelling in TV and filmeven though youve supposedly stacked the deck in your favor.

The Wire creators have made it very difficult on themselves. They set the rim at 20ft and the court covers miles.

The bar has been set pretty high since the revolution of cable produced television. The Sopranos, Six Feet Under, The Shield, Mad Man and Breaking Bad have all redefined what is possible.just to name a few.

To be fair, The Wire shouldnt be compared to show that havent (or didnt) have a long run.

So is it better than the Sopranos? Probably. It was certainly more consistent.

The show cant be compared to any network police procedural in history. I dont watch them. Theyre awful. Any of them are mere fleas to the giant that is The Wire. The exception there would be Homicide: Life on the Street and basically David Simon topped himself and improved upon the earlier show for the most part.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

BengalF, 

One more rec for you... Southland. I was really surprised by this one. Now it's not as gritty and real as The Wire or The Shield but it's still pretty entertaining. If I am not mistaken there's a character from The Wire in there. 

I have just begun watching Season 2 of The Wire and I am greatly looking forward to it. Many people mention this as there favorite season so I am curious to see how it stacks up to Season 4 (which is my favorite).


----------

